# Glitch kernel, voltage control, and battery savings?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

Any suggestions or guidelines for settings to get optimal battery life? Performance isn't such a huge issue, but I don't want freezes or force closes from improper settings.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

-50uv across all steps seems to be the best setting for me. I can go more but then the sleep of deaths and occasional hot boots start.


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

what about the governor?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

deadline/ondemand seems to have the best blend of performance and battery life imo.


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

What if ur going for performance over battery? What settings are best


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

wvfarva08 said:


> What if ur going for performance over battery? What settings are best


First one's performance, which sounds good but it makes your phone run at its max settings all the time (which I wouldn't recommend haha). I'd try Smartass v2 and deadline. It will stay at a steady 800-max while your screen is on but while it's off, it will stay down at your min.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

wvfarva08 said:


> What if ur going for performance over battery? What settings are best


I always have best performance with deadline/ondemand. And to save battery I just kill data when I know I'm only gonna be texting or calling. I get supreme performance and battery life with 1.4 OC, -125 all the way except 100mhz at -150.


----------

